# Gastrite



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

a quanto pare soffro di gastrite, devo prendere un gastroprotettore per una decina di giorni, i medici non hanno parlato di dieta, ma voi che mi consigliate? alimenti sì e alimenti no?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a quanto pare soffro di gastrite, devo prendere un gastroprotettore per una decina di giorni, i medici non hanno parlato di dieta, ma voi che mi consigliate? alimenti sì e alimenti no?



Posso darti una mia testimonianza, se serve boh non lo so.

Circa... vabbè qualche anno fa  avevo sempre acidità di stomaco, perennemente..bruciore allo stomaco, fino a quando un giorno stanco di non poter mangiare i miei adorati arancini mi decisi a fare una gastroscopia. Esito? ero sanissimo, conseguenze? cominciai a mangiare TUTTO senza più avere nessun problema ( potere della mente) 

Per i cibi normalmente viene indicato di evitare pomodori e salse varie, aranci o comunque quei cibi che di fondo sono acidi. Di questo ne sono relativamente sicuro.


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso darti una mia testimonianza, se serve boh non lo so.
> 
> Circa... vabbè qualche anno fa  avevo sempre acidità di stomaco, perennemente..bruciore allo stomaco, fino a quando un giorno stanco di non poter mangiare i miei adorati arancini mi decisi a fare una gastroscopia. Esito? ero sanissimo, conseguenze? cominciai a mangiare TUTTO senza più avere nessun problema ( potere della mente)
> 
> Per i cibi normalmente viene indicato di evitare pomodori e salse varie, aranci o comunque quei cibi che di fondo sono acidi. Di questo ne sono relativamente sicuro.


tu parli di acidità di stomaco, io parlo di circa 6 ore di dolori addominali acutissimi, da stare piegata in due senza riuscire a respirare


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> tu parli di acidità di stomaco, io parlo di circa 6 ore di dolori addominali acutissimi, da stare piegata in due senza riuscire a respirare



Mica lo avevi scritto. 

Comunque, per dar conto alla stupidità che scrissi prima, curai mio figlio di circa sei anni con l'effetto placebo. Ma questa è tutta un'altra storia, anche se lui aveva crampi addominali perenni o quasi.

Un controllino lo hai fatto?


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mica lo avevi scritto.
> 
> Comunque, per dar conto alla stupidità che scrissi prima, curai mio figlio di circa sei anni con l'effetto placebo. Ma questa è tutta un'altra storia, anche se lui aveva crampi addominali perenni o quasi.
> 
> Un controllino lo hai fatto?


avevo scritto solo il risultato dei controlli, ieri mi ho fatto nottata al pronto soccorso e stamattina sono tornata a fare la visita gastroenterologa, ho trovato pure un paio di dottori giovani e secondo me molto bravi, mi hanno ecografata tutta


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> avevo scritto solo il risultato dei controlli, ieri mi ho fatto nottata al pronto soccorso e stamattina sono tornata a fare la visita gastroenterologa, ho trovato pure un paio di dottori giovani e secondo me molto bravi, mi hanno ecografata tutta



Bene, affidati a loro, è la migliore cosa. Riguardo gli alimenti credo di averti dato un buon consiglio, credo eh.


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, affidati a loro, è la migliore cosa. Riguardo gli alimenti credo di averti dato un buon consiglio, credo eh.


dici di mangiare tutto?? ma io ho paura di stare di nuovo male come ieri


----------



## lunaiena (1 Aprile 2014)

Quando mi brucia 
sto a stacchetto per un po 
ma poi quando sto bene mi dimentico 
e tutto ricomincia ...


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Quando mi brucia
> sto a stacchetto per un po
> ma poi quando sto bene mi dimentico
> e tutto ricomincia ...


ci sono dei periodi che lo stomaco mi brucia anche a digiuno e dei periodi che posso mangiare le peggio cose e va che è una meraviglia, ma male come ieri non sono stata mai, ho sognato di svenire (o di morire proprio)


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> dici di mangiare tutto?? ma io ho paura di stare di nuovo male come ieri


Ma no..! devi fare una dieta, mangiare in maniera leggera, almeno inizialmente. Nel fratempo ti avevo consigliato di eliminare totalmente cibi come la salsa di pomodoro aranci e tutti quegli alimenti a base acida, limone aranci, mandarini  ecc, eliminare le spezie.. insomma ......


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

non ti resta che fare la gastroscopia.magari hai il solito helicobacter  





birba ha detto:


> ci sono dei periodi che lo stomaco mi brucia anche a digiuno e dei periodi che posso mangiare le peggio cose e va che è una meraviglia, ma male come ieri non sono stata mai, ho sognato di svenire (o di morire proprio)


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

leggi qui

http://www.my-personaltrainer.it/dieta/dieta-gastrite.html


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a quanto pare soffro di gastrite, devo prendere un gastroprotettore per una decina di giorni, i medici non hanno parlato di dieta, ma voi che mi consigliate? alimenti sì e alimenti no?


niente caffè, niente alcool, meno grassi animali possibili, niente agrumi, poco pomodoro.
Io se fossi in te farei 3 gg di dieta in bianco comunque che male non fanno e ricomincerei ad integrare piano piano l'alimentazione normale. Quando hai i bruciori che poi diventano crampi, mangia dei cracker, poco per volta. E bevi acqua.


----------



## Principessa (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti resta che fare la gastroscopia.magari hai il solito helicobacter


Ciao Min! 

Per trovare l'Helicobacter può fare anche il test del respiro, io lo farò il 9 aprile.

Per fare questo test però, per due settimane prima può prendere solo il Gaviscon.

Se l'avesse, la farà dopo per verificare la definitiva eradicazione.


----------



## Principessa (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> niente caffè, niente alcool, meno grassi animali possibili, niente agrumi, poco pomodoro.
> Io se fossi in te farei 3 gg di dieta in bianco comunque che male non fanno e ricomincerei ad integrare piano piano l'alimentazione normale. Quando hai i bruciori che poi diventano crampi, mangia dei cracker, poco per volta. E bevi acqua.


Io da quando ho modificato la dieta sto molto meglio! Prima mi dava fastidio la gola, a volte mi bruciava. Con la dieta giusta e bevendo tanto, come giustamente consigli, si possono limitare parecchio i disagi.

Però deve essere una modifica costante, non che appena stai meglio riprendi a mangiare cose vietate...

Aggiungo ai consigli di Sbrciolata:

- assolutamente NIENTE fumo (io ho smesso, d'altra parte quando si sta male di stomaco l'istinto fisico a fumare passa, è più facile)
- assolutamente NIENTE bibite gassate (tipo coca cola, sprite, anche l'acqua frizzante cerca di evitarla, quando bevevo questa robaccia l'esofagite si acuiva)
- niente burro, piuttosto usa l'olio extravergine d'oliva a crudo

Non ti abbuffare, piuttosto fai piccoli pasti.

Bevi molto fuori dai pasti ma durante non esagerare, al massimo due bicchieri di acqua.

Dormi con due cuscini, in modo che contrasti eventuale reflusso gastroesofageo.

Ti descrivo la mia dieta tipo:

colazione: un bicchiere di succo di frutta all'albicocca, due fette biscottate con la marmellata (se ce la fai anche 3 o 4, ma non forzarti assolutamente)

spuntino (sempre se ti viene fame): una banana piccola o una mela piccola

pranzo: riso con zucchine (cuoci 3 cucchiai di riso e zucchine tagliate non troppo finemente in brodo vegetale finchè non si assorbe completamente l'acqua e aggiungi un filo di olio EVO)

spuntino: yogurt (evita i sapori agli agrumi) e 4 prugne disseccate (ti aiutano a non avere stitichezza, visto che il riso e le banane sono astringenti)

cena: una fettina di carne cotta in padella antiaderente senza olio (manzo, vitello o se maiale, solo arista, niente carni grasse), al massimo aggiungi un poco poco di succo di limone e prezzemolo, e patate bollite con un filio di olio EVO. 
Se ti va mangia un altro yogurt.

Il riso è meglio della pasta ma puoi anche mangiare pane e pasta, basta che non sia pasta fresca all'uovo, comunque roba troppo elaborata.


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti resta che fare la gastroscopia.magari hai il solito helicobacter


la gastroscopia può aspettare  per ora mi faccio i miei giorni di gastroprotettore e dieta (anche se i medici non hanno parlato di cibi vietati), poi mi rifaccio le analisi (avevo tutti i globulini bianchi impazziti ), poi se dovessi ristare male come ieri (minchia facciamo le corna), vedremo se infilare quel sondino :scared:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> la gastroscopia può aspettare  per ora mi faccio i miei giorni di gastroprotettore e dieta (anche se i medici non hanno parlato di cibi vietati), poi mi rifaccio le analisi (avevo tutti i globulini bianchi impazziti ), poi se dovessi ristare male come ieri (minchia facciamo le corna), vedremo se infilare quel sondino :scared:


Te la fanno in sedazione...non senti niente...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao Min!
> 
> Per trovare l'Helicobacter può fare anche il test del respiro, io lo farò il 9 aprile.
> 
> ...


princy...dì la verità. tu vorresti fare il medico


----------



## Principessa (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> princy...dì la verità. tu vorresti fare il medico


Seeeeeee..... non sono così dedita allo studio! 

E' che, soffrendone anche io di gastrite, sono stata spesso dai medici e mi hanno dato questi consigli.
Buoni, visto che sto meglio.

Se dovessi proprio laurearmi, vorrei fare psicologia.

Altra dritta a birba: evita la pizza!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Birba sicura che sia semplice gastrite e non gastrite nervosa?

Io ho la seconda, posso anche esser a digiuno o aver mangiato un ippopotamo intero, se sono nervosa, certi dolori allucinanti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a quanto pare soffro di gastrite, devo prendere un gastroprotettore per una decina di giorni, i medici non hanno parlato di dieta, ma voi che mi consigliate? alimenti sì e alimenti no?


Per eliminarla permanentemente devi assumere collagene in quantità quasi industriali. Insomma, una volta la settimana un po' di bollito assieme al suo brodo ben denso (guancia). Ricopre la superficie dello stomaco con una sostanza resistente agli acidi e lo educa a riprodurla. Se sei vegetariano, allora evita le cose farinose. Insomma, insalate ecc ok, germi no. Cerca anche di ridurre il consumo di conserve di pomodori.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Birba sicura che sia semplice gastrite e non gastrite nervosa?
> 
> Io ho la seconda, posso anche esser a digiuno o aver mangiato un ippopotamo intero, se sono nervosa, certi dolori allucinanti!


è molto probabile che sia nervosa, sicuramente, però in qualche modo devo cercare di tamponare la faccenda, almeno finchè non si sono un po' calmate le acque, perchè quello che ho passato lunedì, giuro che non lo auguro a nessuno al mondo  intanto oggi pomeriggio vado dal medico e mi faccio segnare sti benedetti gastroprotettori, visto che sto meglio ma non sto assolutamente bene


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per eliminarla permanentemente devi assumere collagene in quantità quasi industriali. Insomma, una volta la settimana un po' di bollito assieme al suo brodo ben denso (guancia). Ricopre la superficie dello stomaco con una sostanza resistente agli acidi e lo educa a riprodurla. Se sei vegetariano, allora evita le cose farinose. Insomma, insalate ecc ok, germi no. Cerca anche di ridurre il consumo di conserve di pomodori.


quando ho letto del brodo di bollito mi si è rivoltato lo stomaco :unhappy: bleeeeeeeee! una cosa meno disgustosa no? 
e poi perchè le farine no? avevo letto che pane pasta e riso li posso mangiare 
ah una domanda, il mio compagno non fa che dirmi che DEVO mangiare le mele perchè fanno bene alla mucosa dello stomaco, è vero?


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io da quando ho modificato la dieta sto molto meglio! Prima mi dava fastidio la gola, a volte mi bruciava. Con la dieta giusta e bevendo tanto, come giustamente consigli, si possono limitare parecchio i disagi.
> 
> Però deve essere una modifica costante, non che appena stai meglio riprendi a mangiare cose vietate...
> 
> ...


ah ma io non fumo, bevo ogni tanto un bicchiere di vino e un paio di caffè al giorno (anche se da lunedì caffè e alcolici zero), le bibite gassate le ho eliminate da diverso tempo, ci sto malissimo  ma io sto male pure se bevo l'estathè 
unica cosa... ma come si fa a fare pranzo con 3 cucchiai di riso?  ma io di riso me ne mangerei un chilo 

per ora mi sto bevendo uno yogurt


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te la fanno in sedazione...non senti niente...


ma mi devono sedare, mi devono fare una flebo, io odio gli aghi  :scared: e ho le vene fragili :scared:non voglio :scared:


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è molto probabile che sia nervosa, sicuramente, però in qualche modo devo cercare di tamponare la faccenda, almeno finchè non si sono un po' calmate le acque, perchè quello che ho passato lunedì, giuro che non lo auguro a nessuno al mondo  intanto oggi pomeriggio vado dal medico e mi faccio segnare sti benedetti gastroprotettori, visto che sto meglio ma non sto assolutamente bene


se il problema è di origine nervosa,probabilmente devi sfogare in qualche modo.

mentre bevi il tuo yogurt rifletti sulle cose che ti possono aver messo sotto pressione ultimamente


----------



## zanna (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ci sono dei periodi che lo stomaco mi brucia anche a digiuno e dei periodi che posso mangiare le peggio cose e va che è una meraviglia, ma male come ieri non sono stata mai, ho sognato di svenire (o di morire proprio)


Mica sarai incinta?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mica sarai incinta?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


direi proprio di no, se così fosse denuncio l'azienda che produce la pillola e pure la durex


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il problema è di origine nervosa,probabilmente devi sfogare in qualche modo.
> 
> mentre bevi il tuo yogurt rifletti sulle cose che ti possono aver messo sotto pressione ultimamente


ma sfogarmi, direi che mi sfogo, piango, urlo, tiro anche le cose...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> direi proprio di no, se così fosse denuncio l'azienda che produce la pillola e pure la durex



A me il cerotto anticoncezionale mi fece venire oltre che depressione, reflusso gastroesofageo, ansia, attacchi di panico.....
io lo sconsoglio sempre....infatti non prendo piu nulla di tutto questo


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A me il cerotto anticoncezionale mi fece venire oltre che depressione, reflusso gastroesofageo, ansia, attacchi di panico.....
> io lo sconsoglio sempre....infatti non prendo piu nulla di tutto questo


ma io prendo la pillola da anni


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> direi proprio di no, se così fosse denuncio l'azienda che produce la pillola e pure la durex


E che denunci?
Mica garantiscono una protezione al 100%!!! :mrgreen:

La protezione al 100% è garantita dall'astinenza...ma anche in quel caso bisogna fare attenzione, ad esempio è meglio evitare di fare il bagno in piscina se questa è frequentata da uomini...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma io prendo la pillola da anni


no infatti non ha lo stesso effetto su tutte le persone. io l ho preso per 6 anni e non mi ha aveva mai dato problemi....poi....il disastro


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che denunci?
> Mica garantiscono una protezione al 100%!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> La protezione al 100% è garantita dall'astinenza...ma anche in quel caso bisogna fare attenzione, ad esempio è meglio evitare di fare il bagno in piscina se questa è frequentata da uomini...
> ...


allora che dimostrino che quello 0.1% di sfiga che ho avuto non è colpa loro ma delle tempeste solari
cmq non sono incinta, ieri mi hanno ecografato anche il ciborio, se c'era un pupo lo avrebbero visto


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no infatti non ha lo stesso effetto su tutte le persone. io l ho preso per 6 anni e non mi ha aveva mai dato problemi....poi....il disastro


già pensavo di smettere di impasticcarmi, ma mi sta aumentando la voglia di farlo


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> allora che dimostrino che quello 0.1% di sfiga che ho avuto non è colpa loro ma delle tempeste solari
> cmq non sono incinta, ieri mi hanno ecografato anche il ciborio, se c'era un pupo lo avrebbero visto


ohmiodio, sarà per questo che mi hanno consigliato una visita ginecologica?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> già pensavo di smettere di impasticcarmi, ma mi sta aumentando la voglia di farlo


di fare sesso? o di smettere la pillola?
nel; primo caso, hai un fidanzato no? ci sono altri metodi che funzionano e non danno fastidio.
nel secondo, dipende, se a te non da problemi ne li ha mai dati non vedo perche smettere. se ti protegge da gravidanze che non vorresti......e mantiene le tette grosse oltretutto


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> allora che dimostrino che quello 0.1% di sfiga che ho avuto non è colpa loro ma delle tempeste solari
> cmq non sono incinta, ieri mi hanno ecografato anche il ciborio, se c'era un pupo lo avrebbero visto


Ma che è il ciborio? Io conosco quello della chiesa, ma anatomicamente?!


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> di fare sesso? o di smettere la pillola?
> nel; primo caso, hai un fidanzato no? ci sono altri metodi che funzionano e non danno fastidio.
> nel secondo, dipende, se a te non da problemi ne li ha mai dati non vedo perche smettere. se ti protegge da gravidanze che non vorresti......e mantiene le tette grosse oltretutto


hahaah no no di fare sesso non voglio smettere per almeno i prossimo 30 anni (il mio ragazzo ha detto "anche di più"), stavo pensando di smettere di prendere la pillola, gli anticoncezionali ormonali non fanno proprio bene e anche se per ora non ho mai avuto problemi, preferisco trovare qualcosa di alternativo


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che è il ciborio? Io conosco quello della chiesa, ma anatomicamente?!


è un modo di dire.... per dire che hanno guardato tutto senza tralasciare niente


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> hahaah no no di fare sesso non voglio smettere per almeno i prossimo 30 anni (il mio ragazzo ha detto "anche di più"), stavo pensando di smettere di prendere la pillola, gli anticoncezionali ormonali non fanno proprio bene e anche se per ora non ho mai avuto problemi, preferisco trovare qualcosa di alternativo



il diaframma non e' male. e' facile da usare, lui non lo sente, tu dopo poche volte ti abutui, porotegge al 100% perche crea come una sorta di tappo. da li non passa nulla.
e non ha effetti collaterali


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il diaframma non e' male. e' facile da usare, lui non lo sente, tu dopo poche volte ti abutui, porotegge al 100% perche crea come una sorta di tappo. da li non passa nulla.
> e non ha effetti collaterali


è quello che ti mette il ginecologo? ma non ci voleva anche la pomata spermicida?


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

io intanto mi mangio le banane


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è quello che ti mette il ginecologo? ma non ci voleva anche la pomata spermicida?


Quella è la spirale...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è quello che ti mette il ginecologo? ma non ci voleva anche la pomata spermicida?


no non lo mette lui, cioe' si la prima volta per far vedere a te come funziona e poi lo fa fare un paio di volte a te.
si bisognerebbe usare anche quella che la metti sulla oparte conca del diaframma....


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non lo mette lui, cioe' si la prima volta per far vedere a te come funziona e poi lo fa fare un paio di volte a te.
> si bisognerebbe usare anche quella che la metti sulla oparte conca del diaframma....





Nicka ha detto:


> Quella è la spirale...


ecco sì, faccio sempre confusione tra diaframma e spirale, anche se devo ammettere che pensare di piazzare un tappo mi fa un po' impressione, non sono mica una damigiana


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> direi proprio di no, se così fosse denuncio l'azienda che produce la pillola e pure la durex


Forse è la pillola... alla lunga può dare questo tipo di disturbi...


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> allora che dimostrino che quello 0.1% di sfiga che ho avuto non è colpa loro ma delle tempeste solari
> cmq non sono incinta, ieri mi hanno ecografato anche il ciborio, se c'era un pupo lo avrebbero visto


Lo 0, 1% e riconducibile al uso improprio della pillola.L'ecografia generale non puo evidenziare
un pupo, ci vorrebbe quella ginecologica e nei primissimi mesi quella transvaginale con monitorraggio
delle bHCG...ma i dolori quando si presentano? Prima o dopo pranzo? Soprattutto la notte?


----------



## Principessa (2 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per eliminarla permanentemente devi assumere collagene in quantità quasi industriali. Insomma, una volta la settimana un po' di bollito assieme al suo brodo ben denso (guancia). Ricopre la superficie dello stomaco con una sostanza resistente agli acidi e lo educa a riprodurla. Se sei vegetariano, allora evita le cose farinose. Insomma, insalate ecc ok, germi no. Cerca anche di ridurre il consumo di conserve di pomodori.


Lo sai che però io ho provato il bollito, come consigliasti anche a me, e non ha migliorato nulla? Anzi il grasso mi ha dato precchio fastidio...


----------



## Principessa (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ah ma io non fumo, bevo ogni tanto un bicchiere di vino e un paio di caffè al giorno (anche se da lunedì caffè e alcolici zero), le bibite gassate le ho eliminate da diverso tempo, ci sto malissimo  ma io sto male pure se bevo l'estathè
> unica cosa... ma come si fa a fare pranzo con 3 cucchiai di riso?  ma io di riso me ne mangerei un chilo
> 
> per ora mi sto bevendo uno yogurt


Quando è cotto, 3 cucchiai di riso diventano una porzione normale per una persona  circa un piatto.

Se riesci a mangiarne di più, mangiane di più


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> avevo scritto solo il risultato dei controlli, ieri mi ho fatto nottata al pronto soccorso e stamattina sono tornata a fare la visita gastroenterologa, ho trovato pure un paio di dottori giovani e secondo me molto bravi, mi hanno ecografata tutta


Nella sperimentazione dei farmaci a doppio controllo cieco risulta che nel 50% dei casi il placebo fa bene.
Prova un bicchiere d'acqua quando hai dolori o anche un farmaco omeopatico (a caso tanto son tutti acqua fresca).


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è molto probabile che sia nervosa, sicuramente, però in qualche modo devo cercare di tamponare la faccenda, almeno finchè non si sono un po' calmate le acque, perchè quello che ho passato lunedì, giuro che non lo auguro a nessuno al mondo  intanto oggi pomeriggio vado dal medico e mi faccio segnare sti benedetti gastroprotettori, visto che sto meglio ma non sto assolutamente bene


Vedi? E' un problema nervoso. Qualunque cosa ti rassereni, anche come cibo, funziona (a meno che sia qualcosa che danneggia chiunque: alcol, cibi spazzatura ecc).
Il caffè e il tè in questi casi invece fanno male davvero perché stimolano le contrazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il diaframma non e' male. e' facile da usare, lui non lo sente, tu dopo poche volte ti abutui, porotegge al 100% perche crea come una sorta di tappo. da li non passa nulla.
> e non ha effetti collaterali


Spirale o anello vaginale sono due buone Alternative
L'anello rilascia ormoni solo il loco eliminando parecchi dei fastidi della pillola.


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il diaframma non e' male. e' facile da usare, lui non lo sente, tu dopo poche volte ti abutui, porotegge al 100% perche crea come una sorta di tappo. da li non passa nulla.
> e non ha effetti collaterali


Scusa miss ma per essere precisi il diaframma non è affatto sicuro al 100% anzi...Ci sta un 20% di gravidanze indesiderate, richiede una visita ginecologica fatta per bene e infatti in Italia è richiesta la ricetta da parte dello specialista e predispone a infezioni del tratto urinario, cistiti e la rara sindrome dello shock tossico....Inoltre è indicato per le coppie stabili con rapporti regolari...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scusa miss ma per essere precisi il diaframma non è affatto sicuro al 100% anzi...Ci sta un 20% di gravidanze indesiderate, richiede una visita ginecologica fatta per bene e infatti in Italia è richiesta la ricetta da parte dello specialista e predispone a infezioni del tratto urinario, cistiti e la rara sindrome dello shock tossico....Inoltre è indicato per le coppie stabili con rapporti regolari...


Io non lo uso ma la mia ginecologa in italia me lo prescirsse dicendomi che l unico margine di rischio che c è è dovuto all uso sbagliato del diaframma o al non uso proprio perche tecnicamente non lascia passare nulla.


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io non lo uso ma la mia ginecologa in italia me lo prescirsse dicendomi che l unico margine di rischio che c è è dovuto all uso sbagliato del diaframma o al non uso proprio perche tecnicamente non lascia passare nulla.


E vero ed è lo stesso motivo per cui la pillola contraccettiva non e sicuro al 100%.La donna deve essere sicura 
di averlo inserito bene e di tenerselo per almeno 6-8 ore dopo il rapporto.Inoltre essendo fatto di lattice si puo forare se non viene conservato bene...Quindi richiede di molta attenzione.Cmq sia un 20% di indice di fallimento è molto alto e in genere consigliano di associarlo anche ad altri metodi...Questo solo per essere più precisi scusa la rottura di scatole


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E vero ed è lo stesso motivo per cui la pillola contraccettiva non e sicuro al 100%.La donna deve essere sicura
> di averlo inserito bene e di tenerselo per almeno 6-8 ore dopo il rapporto.Inoltre essendo fatto di lattice si puo forare se non viene conservato bene...Quindi richiede di molta attenzione.Cmq sia un 20% di indice di fallimento è molto alto e in genere consigliano di associarlo anche ad altri metodi...Questo solo per essere più precisi scusa la rottura di scatole



Ma che scherzi?  Anzi grazie per la precisazione.  Io sono stata davvero male per la pillola. E quindi sono contraria. 
Il mio diaframma che avevo comprato e mai usato pero era di silicone che penso sia piu resistente del lattice.
Cmq si meglio associarlo ad altro.
Cmq anche l anello citato da farfi non dovrebbe essere male.


----------



## birba (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scusa miss ma per essere precisi il diaframma non è affatto sicuro al 100% anzi...Ci sta un 20% di gravidanze indesiderate, richiede una visita ginecologica fatta per bene e infatti in Italia è richiesta la ricetta da parte dello specialista e predispone a infezioni del tratto urinario, cistiti e la rara sindrome dello shock tossico....Inoltre è indicato per le coppie stabili con rapporti regolari...


in questo momento sono una coppia stabile  però tutto il resto mi inquieta parecchio  sentirò il gine


----------



## birba (3 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella sperimentazione dei farmaci a doppio controllo cieco risulta che nel 50% dei casi il placebo fa bene.
> Prova un bicchiere d'acqua quando hai dolori o anche un farmaco omeopatico (a caso tanto son tutti acqua fresca).


ma per funzionare il placebo, devi crederci, e io non ci credo


----------



## birba (3 Aprile 2014)

*comunque....*

ieri sera sono andata dal mio medico con tutto il mio malloppo di fogli dell'ospedale e lui, come al suo solito, li ha amabilmente dissacrati con un "non c'entra un cazzo la gastrite" 
praticamente ho avuto una colica d'aria, le stesse che hanno i bambini piccoli, ho la pancia piena di aria (infatti è gonfia) e mi ha anche fatto sentire come suoni a vuoto (fa davvero impressione sentire quel "toc"), quindi mi ha segnato delle pasticche che sono simili al carbone, per assorbire quest'aria, secondo lui questa grossa incazzatura che mi ero presa subito prima delle fitte ha fatto contrarre l'intestino, che con l'aria che c'era imprigionata dentro ha provocato questo dolore atroce


ovviamente le pasticche in farmacia non c'erano  e devo tornarci in serata


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ieri sera sono andata dal mio medico con tutto il mio malloppo di fogli dell'ospedale e lui, come al suo solito, li ha amabilmente dissacrati con un "non c'entra un cazzo la gastrite"
> praticamente ho avuto una colica d'aria, le stesse che hanno i bambini piccoli, ho la pancia piena di aria (infatti è gonfia) e mi ha anche fatto sentire come suoni a vuoto (fa davvero impressione sentire quel "toc"), quindi mi ha segnato delle pasticche che sono simili al carbone, per assorbire quest'aria, secondo lui questa grossa incazzatura che mi ero presa subito prima delle fitte ha fatto contrarre l'intestino, che con l'aria che c'era imprigionata dentro ha provocato questo dolore atroce
> 
> 
> ovviamente le pasticche in farmacia non c'erano  e devo tornarci in serata


 Ti ha dato il levopraid?


----------



## birba (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ti ha dato il levopraid?


gasdep mi pare


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> gasdep mi pare


Prodotto omeopatico o quasi con lactobacilli.Ma soffri anche di sindrome del colon irritabile?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi?  Anzi grazie per la precisazione.  Io sono stata davvero male per la pillola. E quindi sono contraria.
> Il mio diaframma che avevo comprato e mai usato pero era di silicone che penso sia piu resistente del lattice.
> Cmq si meglio associarlo ad altro.
> Cmq anche l anello citato da farfi non dovrebbe essere male.


Io ho provato sia spirale che anello
Mi trovo bene con entrambi


----------



## birba (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Prodotto omeopatico o quasi con lactobacilli.Ma soffri anche di sindrome del colon irritabile?


secondo lui sì


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi?  Anzi grazie per la precisazione.  Io sono stata davvero male per la pillola. E quindi sono contraria.
> Il mio diaframma che avevo comprato e mai usato pero era di silicone che penso sia piu resistente del lattice.
> Cmq si meglio associarlo ad altro.
> Cmq anche l anello citato da farfi non dovrebbe essere male.


La pillola è una storia lunga.Buona parte delle trombosi venose e delle embolie polmonari in giovani donne ricoverate in ospedale con urgenza è dovuta proprio al assunzione della pillola.Prima si obbligava di eseguire una bella lista di esami da fare prima di prescriverla ma anche come punto di confronto durante l'assunzione...Col tempo si e levata l'obbligazione e son iniziati i casini...La Bayer ha dovuto risarcire 142 millioni di dollari per gli eventi trombotici causati da 2 delle sue pillole!Si deve tornare come prima nella prescrizione della pillola:esami obbligatori sia iniziali che periodici, buona anamnesi e spiegazioni e raccomandazioni dettagliate da parte del ginecologo.


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> secondo lui sì


Sono spesso associate le 2 condizioni.È la teoria del "secondo cervello"...Le preoccupazioni e le ansie si manifestano con sintomi psicosomatici attraverso l'apparato gastrointestinale.Dovresti migliorare molto col gasdep


----------



## birba (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sono spesso associate le 2 condizioni.È la teoria del "secondo cervello"...Le preoccupazioni e le ansie si manifestano con sintomi psicosomatici attraverso l'apparato gastrointestinale.Dovresti migliorare molto col gasdep


peccato che debba aspettare stasera per averlo  mi è toccato ordinarlo, in farmacia non c'era. però che sia omeopatico mi piace :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> gasdep mi pare





chedire ha detto:


> Prodotto omeopatico o quasi con lactobacilli.Ma soffri anche di sindrome del colon irritabile?


Il gasdep c'entra con l'omeopatia come Leopardi con l'astronomia

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il gasdep c'entra con l'omeopatia come Leopardi con l'astronomia
> 
> Buscopann



Un prodotto fatto prevalentemente di erbe, enzimi e lattobacilli come lo chiameresti?Preferisti chiamarlo probiotico?Cmq di Leopardi tu c'hai 
l'allegria...


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Un prodotto fatto prevalentemente di erbe, enzimi e lattobacilli come lo chiameresti?Preferisti chiamarlo probiotico?Cmq di Leopardi tu c'hai
> l'allegria...


Lo chiamerei per quello che probabilmente è.  Un integratore o al limite un dispositivo medico. L'omeopatia è un'altra cosa. 
Per il resto mi hai capito. Son triste e voglio morire.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo chiamerei per quello che probabilmente è.  Un integratore. L'omeopatia è un'altra cosa.
> Per il resto mi hai capito. *Son triste e voglio morire*.
> 
> Buscopann


pure io. ieri mattina  la mia gatta e' uscita e non e' mai piu tornata


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pure io. ieri mattina  la mia gatta e' uscita e non e' mai piu tornata


Le hai messo il gasdep nella ciotola??!!

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le hai messo il gasdep nella ciotola??!!
> 
> Buscopann


no

ha conosciuto un gatto. ieri mattina lui e' venuto a prenderla nel giardino (non ha nemmeno voluto mangiare lei) e lei e' usciita.
in genere torna alle 6 per cenare, poi rieasce e torna verso le 9....
ieri non e' proprio tornata nemmeno per cenare. l ho aspettata tutta la notte in piedi. ma nulla 

avra fatto la fuitina


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo chiamerei per quello che probabilmente è.  Un integratore o al limite un dispositivo medico. L'omeopatia è un'altra cosa.
> Per il resto mi hai capito. Son triste e voglio morire.
> 
> Buscopann


Almeno siamo d'accordo che non si chiama farmaco
Del resto in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no
> 
> ha conosciuto un gatto. ieri mattina lui e' venuto a prenderla nel giardino (non ha nemmeno voluto mangiare lei) e lei e' usciita.
> in genere torna alle 6 per cenare, poi rieasce e torna verso le 9....
> ...


Ha conosciuto il suo Romeo. Mò ti torna con tutti gli aristogatti 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ha conosciuto il suo Romeo. Mò ti torna con tutti gli aristogatti
> 
> Buscopann


sono tutte operate le mie gatte.....magari non lo fiosseroi state, almeno saprei che lei e' sparita per accoppiarsi e cercare i maschi....invece 
no guarda ho il cuore a pezzi, e' da stamttina che sono fuori dalle grazie di dio


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sono tutte operate le mie gatte.....magari non lo fiosseroi state, almeno saprei che lei e' sparita per accoppiarsi e cercare i maschi....invece
> no guarda ho il cuore a pezzi, e' da stamttina che sono fuori dalle grazie di dio


Ti capisco benissimo. Ci sono passato anch'io più volte molti anni fa. Ho capito che farli uscire è troppo pericoloso, a meno che non si viva in mezzo al bosco. 
Ora ne ho due e non mettono naso fuori dalla porta.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma per funzionare il placebo, devi crederci, e io non ci credo


Sei certa che l'acqua non ti possa far bene?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> quando ho letto del brodo di bollito mi si è rivoltato lo stomaco :unhappy: bleeeeeeeee! una cosa meno disgustosa no?
> e poi perchè le farine no? avevo letto che pane pasta e riso li posso mangiare
> ah una domanda, il mio compagno non fa che dirmi che DEVO mangiare le mele perchè fanno bene alla mucosa dello stomaco, è vero?


Io non so come tu stai mangiando però il brodo di bollito e il bollito non sono cattivi. E le farine no e la mela no perché creano acidi e favoriscono la creazione di acidi e quindi devi evitare questo. La gastrite ti viene soprattutto perché produci troppi acidi. Se invece non non vuoi fare nessun sacrificio, continua a mangiare quello che hai sempre mangiato e riempiti con dei medicinali. A te la scelta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo sai che però io ho provato il bollito, come consigliasti anche a me, e non ha migliorato nulla? Anzi il grasso mi ha dato precchio fastidio...


Mara non ti è venuto in mente di decantare il grasso?


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella sperimentazione dei farmaci a doppio controllo cieco risulta che nel 50% dei casi il placebo fa bene.
> Prova un bicchiere d'acqua quando hai dolori o anche un farmaco omeopatico (a caso tanto son tutti acqua fresca).


Prima di lanciarsi in certe affermazioni bisognerebbe avere una conoscenza dell'argomento. 
Dire che *TUTTI* i medicinali omeopatici sono acqua fresca è una cazzata.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prima di lanciarsi in certe affermazioni bisognerebbe avere una conoscenza dell'argomento.
> Dire che *TUTTI* i medicinali omeopatici sono acqua fresca è una cazzata.
> 
> Buscopann


E' il principio dell'omeopatia. Poi se ci sono reali estratti non diluiti, si tratta di altro.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' il principio dell'omeopatia. Poi se ci sono reali estratti non diluiti, si tratta di altro.


Quale sarebbe il principio del l'omeopatia?  Sentiamo dai..

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo chiamerei per quello che probabilmente è.  Un integratore o al limite un dispositivo medico. L'omeopatia è un'altra cosa.
> Per il resto mi hai capito. Son triste e voglio morire.
> 
> Buscopann


sul bugiardino c'è scritto integratore


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa che l'acqua non ti possa far bene?


ma l'acqua non è un placebo


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io non so come tu stai mangiando però il brodo di bollito e il bollito non sono cattivi. E le farine no e la mela no perché creano acidi e favoriscono la creazione di acidi e quindi devi evitare questo. La gastrite ti viene soprattutto perché produci troppi acidi. Se invece non non vuoi fare nessun sacrificio, continua a mangiare quello che hai sempre mangiato e riempiti con dei medicinali. A te la scelta


il brodo non mi piace, se proprio lo devo magiare lo mangio di verdure, quello di carne è troppo grasso e vederlo che galleggia mi fa rivoltare lo stomaco. inoltre il mio medico sostiene che io non ho la gastrite, ma solo aria associata alla sindrome da colon irritabile, sto prendendo il gasdep, che è un integratore naturale (che costa un botto, tra l'altro), e che è a base di argilla, che dovrebbe assorbire l'aria (tipo carbone ma meno forte


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> sul bugiardino c'è scritto integratore


CVD...Come volevasi dimostrare

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> CVD...Come volevasi dimostrare
> 
> Buscopann


fatto sta che io sto ancora male


----------



## Principessa (4 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mara non ti è venuto in mente di decantare il grasso?


Mara??? 

L'ho scartato, il grasso. Ma tutto sto giovamento non me l'ha dato.

Magari ad altri fa bene.


----------



## Principessa (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pure io. ieri mattina  la mia gatta e' uscita e non e' mai piu tornata


 No cazzo!!!

Incrocio le dita che torni, tesoro...


----------



## Principessa (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> il brodo non mi piace, se proprio lo devo magiare lo mangio di verdure, quello di carne è troppo grasso e vederlo che galleggia mi fa rivoltare lo stomaco. inoltre il mio medico sostiene che io non ho la gastrite, ma solo aria associata alla sindrome da colon irritabile, sto prendendo il gasdep, che è un integratore naturale (che costa un botto, tra l'altro), e che è a base di argilla, che dovrebbe assorbire l'aria (tipo carbone ma meno forte


Ti sta facendo bene?

Io uso anche la tisana di finocchio. Dopo cena. Tiepida.


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti sta facendo bene?
> 
> Io uso anche la tisana di finocchio. Dopo cena. Tiepida.


ne ho prese solo 2  sono ancora gonfissima e dolorante


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> fatto sta che io sto ancora male


Quando hai una fase acuta così solo i farmaci ti possono davvero aiutare. Tutto il resto (alimentazione, integratori, omeopatia ecc.) possono essere molto utili per evitare le riacutizzazioni del problema.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> CVD...Come volevasi dimostrare
> 
> Buscopann


Ancora? Guarda che la differenza concreta tra omeopatico e integratore
e minima per non dire nulla....! Ma chi ti credi di essere e insisti?
Ti concentri su cazzate che fanno guadagnare un sacco di soldi alle
case farmaceutiche invece che sulle sosranze attive vere e proprie dicasi farmaci...
Abbassa la cresta e calmati!


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando hai una fase acuta così solo i farmaci ti possono davvero aiutare. Tutto il resto (alimentazione, integratori, omeopatia ecc.) possono essere molto utili per evitare le riacutizzazioni del problema.
> 
> Buscopann


è stato il mio medico curante a prescrivermi questo integratore, mica ho fatto di testa mia


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

Prodotti di origine naturaleI prodotti erboristici ricadono in diverse categorie merceologiche: farmaci, integratori alimentari, cosmetici, dispositivi medici. Il confine tra le categorie non è netto, pertanto troviamo prodotti analoghi contemporaneamente in più categorie. I requisiti per l'immissione in commercio e la vendita dei prodotti delle diverse catergorie sono però notevolmente diversi. Per i farmaci è previsto infatti un iter sperimentale molto lungo e complesso in seguito al quale è possibile la registrazione del farmaco; successivamente la vendita è concessa solo ai farmacisti abilitati e in alcuni casi solo dietro presentazione di ricetta medica. I farmaci infatti devono rispondere a requisiti di qualità, sicurezza ed efficacia. Nel caso dei prodotti erboristici però la qualità è difficilmente definibile, poichè la composizione è spesso variabile (il contenuto in principi attivi per es. dipende dalle condizioni climatiche in cui è cresciuta la pianta, dalle modalità di coltivazione,...). Inoltre molte preparazioni vegetali, essendo rivolte a patologie minori, dalla sintomatologia più sfumata, sono difficilmente oggetto di sperimentazione clinica (è difficile una misurazione oggettiva e quantificabile dei sintomi).
Tutto questo non lo stabilisco io ma la legislazione sulla medicina non convezionale...

QUOTE=Buscopann;1309537]Quando hai una fase acuta così solo i farmaci ti possono davvero aiutare. Tutto il resto (alimentazione, integratori, omeopatia ecc.) possono essere molto utili per evitare le riacutizzazioni del problema.

Buscopann[/QUOTE]


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ancora? Guarda che la differenza concreta tra omeopatico e integratore
> e minima per non dire nulla....! Ma chi ti credi di essere e insisti?
> Ti concentri su cazzate che fanno guadagnare un sacco di soldi alle
> case farmaceutiche invece che sulle sosranze attive vere e proprie dicasi farmaci...
> Abbassa la cresta e calmati!


Tu non stai bene. Ma cos'hai?
Ti ho semplicemente detto che il gasdep non c'entra nulla con l'omeopatia. Abbassare la cresta? Calmarmi? ma ti sembro nervoso?
Per la cronaca: le case farmaceutiche mica guadagnano tonnellate di soldi col Gasdep. Li guadagnano con le uniche cose che tu ritieni efficaci, vale a dire i farmaci. Ma io non ho nulla in contrario a tutto ciò. Io ritengo i farmaci indispensabili, così come non ritengo assolutamente inutile altre cose. Invece è molto dannosa l'ignoranza. Quello sì.

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ancora? Guarda che la differenza concreta tra omeopatico e integratore
> e minima per non dire nulla....! Ma chi ti credi di essere e insisti?
> Ti concentri su cazzate che fanno guadagnare un sacco di soldi alle
> case farmaceutiche invece che sulle sosranze attive vere e proprie dicasi farmaci...
> Abbassa la cresta e calmati!




pure tu mica scherzi eh!

e cmq ti assicuro che forse è l'unico qua dentro che parla con cognizione di causa e sa quello che dice


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Prodotti di origine naturaleI prodotti erboristici ricadono in diverse categorie merceologiche: farmaci, integratori alimentari, cosmetici, dispositivi medici. Il confine tra le categorie non è netto, pertanto troviamo prodotti analoghi contemporaneamente in più categorie. I requisiti per l'immissione in commercio e la vendita dei prodotti delle diverse catergorie sono però notevolmente diversi. Per i farmaci è previsto infatti un iter sperimentale molto lungo e complesso in seguito al quale è possibile la registrazione del farmaco; successivamente la vendita è concessa solo ai farmacisti abilitati e in alcuni casi solo dietro presentazione di ricetta medica. I farmaci infatti devono rispondere a requisiti di qualità, sicurezza ed efficacia. Nel caso dei prodotti erboristici però la qualità è difficilmente definibile, poichè la composizione è spesso variabile (il contenuto in principi attivi per es. dipende dalle condizioni climatiche in cui è cresciuta la pianta, dalle modalità di coltivazione,...). Inoltre molte preparazioni vegetali, essendo rivolte a patologie minori, dalla sintomatologia più sfumata, sono difficilmente oggetto di sperimentazione clinica (è difficile una misurazione oggettiva e quantificabile dei sintomi).


Tutto giustissimo quello che hai scritto. Infatti i medicinali omeopatici sono registrati come farmaci. Era per quello che ti facevo notare la differenza tra il Gasdep e un omeopatico.

Tutto qui. Ma perché sei così aggressiva?

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu non stai bene. Ma cos'hai?
> Ti ho semplicemente detto che il gasdep non c'entra nulla con l'omeopatia. Abbassare la cresta? Calmarmi? ma ti sembro nervoso?
> Per la cronaca: le case farmaceutiche mica guadagnano tonnellate di soldi col Gasdep. Li guadagnano con le uniche cose che tu ritieni efficaci, vale a dire i farmaci. Ma io non ho nulla in contrario a tutto ciò. Io ritengo i farmaci indispensabili, così come non ritengo assolutamente inutile altre cose. Invece è molto dannosa l'ignoranza. Quello sì.
> 
> Buscopann


Ignorante io? Fai il tuo lavoro e io faccio il mio ma non t'allargare troppo in campi che non gestisci quotidianamente....Perché quello è presunzione ed è ovvio che chi non sta bene sei tu.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pure tu mica scherzi eh!
> 
> e cmq ti assicuro che forse è l'unico qua dentro che parla con cognizione di causa e sa quello che dice


Io ho dato il contributo per un Forum, mica pper un manicomio 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho dato il contributo per un Forum, mica pper un manicomio
> 
> Buscopann



:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ignorante io? Fai il tuo lavoro e io faccio il mio ma non t'allargare troppo in campi che non gestisci quotidianamente....Perché quello è presunzione ed è ovvio che chi non sta bene sei tu.


Ma guarda che l'ignoranza non è una colpa e neppure un'offesa. Diventa una colpa se si ritiene di aver ragione su argomenti che non si conoscono, perché in quel caso l'ignoranza sconfina nell'arroganza.
Continuo a non capire che cosa avrei detto di tanto offensivo.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pure tu mica scherzi eh!
> 
> e cmq ti assicuro che forse è l'unico qua dentro che parla con cognizione di causa e sa quello che dice


ma è vietato rispondere a tono vero? qui solo pochi ne hanno il diritto...cmq faccio il medico e qualcosa lo saprò ti pare? va bene lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è stato il mio medico curante a prescrivermi questo integratore, mica ho fatto di testa mia


Non lo metto in dubbio. Però se ancora non stai bene ti conviene chiamarlo. E' probabile che tu abbia bisogno di altro (pantoprazolo, omeprazolo o robe simili).

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ma è vietato rispondere a tono vero? qui solo pochi ne hanno il diritto...cmq faccio il medico e qualcosa lo saprò ti pare? va bene lasciamo perdere...


La medicina è un campo sconfinato. Nessun cardiologo si permetterebbe mai di curare un glaucoma, proprio perché occorre competenza specialistica e non basta un'infarinatura di base.
Così è anche lo sterminato mondo dei prodotti che si trovano in farmacia. L'atteggiamento giusto, per un medico, credo che sia quello di conoscere e non di aggredire a sproposito chi fa notare una cosa non corretta. Solo così si cresce professionalmente. Quando anch'io facevo il medico veterinario ho sempre ragionato in questa maniera.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La medicina è un campo sconfinato. Nessun cardiologo si permetterebbe mai di curare un glaucoma, proprio perché occorre competenza specialistica e non basta un'infarinatura di base.
> Così è anche lo sterminato mondo dei prodotti che si trovano in farmacia. L'atteggiamento giusto, per un medico, credo che sia quello di conoscere e non di aggredire a sproposito chi fa notare una cosa non corretta. Solo così si cresce professionalmente. Quando anch'io facevo il medico veterinario ho sempre ragionato in questa maniera.
> 
> Buscopann


Ho 2 specializzazioni una in anestesia e una in medicina generale.Quindi ignorante


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La medicina è un campo sconfinato. Nessun cardiologo si permetterebbe mai di curare un glaucoma, proprio perché occorre competenza specialistica e non basta un'infarinatura di base.
> Così è anche lo sterminato mondo dei prodotti che si trovano in farmacia. L'atteggiamento giusto, per un medico, credo che sia quello di conoscere e non di aggredire a sproposito chi fa notare una cosa non corretta. Solo così si cresce professionalmente. Quando anch'io facevo il medico veterinario ho sempre ragionato in questa maniera.
> 
> Buscopann


Ho 2 specializzazioni una in anestesia e una in medicina generale.Quindi ignorante non lo sarò ti sembra? Non m'arrabbio per la distinzione tra omeopatici, integratoro ecc ecc.Mi arrabbio per il sarcasmo sottile che esprimi e quelli che si meravigliano definendomi quasi pazza...Meglio che mi offendessi a questo punto rispetto a mettete su sto teatrino...


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ho 2 specializzazioni una in anestesia e una in medicina generale.Quindi ignorante non lo sarò ti sembra? Non m'arrabbio per la distinzione tra omeopatici, integratoro ecc ecc.Mi arrabbio per il sarcasmo sottile che esprimi e quelli che si meravigliano definendomi quasi pazza...Meglio che mi offendessi a questo punto rispetto a mettete su sto teatrino...


Avere due specializzazioni significa essere esperta d'arte?
Ognuno di noi è ignorante in moltissime cose. E la maggior parte dei medici è spesso ignorante quando si parla di omeopatia. E' normale. Poi c'è chi è curioso e si informa e chi dice che sono solo baggianate. Ognuno può assumere l'atteggiamente che vuole, ma il primo è un atteggiamento da medico, il secondo è un atteggiamento da medioevo oscurantista.
Secondo me sei molto permalosa. Nessuno ti ha offesa.
Se il sarcasmo ti ferisce mi sa che troverai vita dura qua dentro.

Buscopann


----------



## zanna (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ho 2 specializzazioni una in anestesia e una in medicina generale.Quindi ignorante non lo sarò ti sembra? Non m'arrabbio per la distinzione tra omeopatici, integratoro ecc ecc.Mi arrabbio per il sarcasmo sottile che esprimi e quelli che si meravigliano definendomi quasi pazza...Meglio che mi offendessi a questo punto rispetto a mettete su sto teatrino...


:miiiii: non me fate incazza la mia Dottoressa preferita :clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :miiiii: non me fate incazza la mia Dottoressa preferita :clava::clava::clava:


Non vorrei mai che te inietta l'arsenico nella flebo 

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :miiiii: non me fate incazza la mia Dottoressa preferita :clava::clava::clava:



:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ieri sera sono andata dal mio medico con tutto il mio malloppo di fogli dell'ospedale e lui, come al suo solito, li ha amabilmente dissacrati con un "non c'entra un cazzo la gastrite"
> praticamente ho avuto una colica d'aria, le stesse che hanno i bambini piccoli, ho la pancia piena di aria (infatti è gonfia) e mi ha anche fatto sentire come suoni a vuoto (fa davvero impressione sentire quel "toc"), quindi mi ha segnato delle pasticche che sono simili al carbone, per assorbire quest'aria, secondo lui questa grossa incazzatura che mi ero presa subito prima delle fitte ha fatto contrarre l'intestino, che con l'aria che c'era imprigionata dentro ha provocato questo dolore atroce
> 
> 
> ovviamente le pasticche in farmacia non c'erano  e devo tornarci in serata


Ma soffri di colite spastica? 
Comunque, oltre all'ottimo carbone, tisane di finocchiona.
Ovviamente non mangiare legumi, non bere latte, brodo, bevande gassate.
Niente prezzemolo.
e... l'aria va verso l'alto i bambini vengono messi a pancia in basso e con le spalle leggermente più basse rispetto al bacino.


----------



## Eratò (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei mai che te inietta l'arsenico nella flebo
> 
> Buscopann


E dai mettiamo fine a 'sta cavolata e facciamo pace
Mi scoccio di scrivere....:cincin:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Prodotto omeopatico o quasi con lactobacilli.Ma soffri anche di sindrome del colon irritabile?


ah ma è vero che abbiamo anche un medico in famiglia, adesso!


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma è vero che abbiamo anche un medico in famiglia, adesso!


Fico!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E dai mettiamo fine a 'sta cavolata e facciamo pace
> Mi scoccio di scrivere....:cincin:


bella donna, ho un gran mal di gola, che ne pensi dell'erba mirra?
... tanto in borsa solo quella ho e sono al lavoro...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bella donna, ho un gran mal di gola, che ne pensi dell'erba mirra?
> ... tanto in borsa solo quella ho e sono al lavoro...


latte caldo e miele)


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> latte caldo e miele)


...e grappa :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio. Però se ancora non stai bene ti conviene chiamarlo. E' probabile che tu abbia bisogno di altro (pantoprazolo, omeprazolo o robe simili).
> 
> Buscopann


ho iniziato la cura ieri sera a cena, ho preso 3 compresse  che mi deve fare i miracoli? 
p.s. se dopo 3 o 4 iorni non sto meglio, ci vado dal mio dottor house a infamarlo


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma soffri di colite spastica?
> Comunque, oltre all'ottimo carbone, tisane di finocchiona.
> Ovviamente non mangiare legumi, non bere latte, brodo, bevande gassate.
> Niente prezzemolo.
> e... l'aria va verso l'alto i bambini vengono messi a pancia in basso e con le spalle leggermente più basse rispetto al bacino.


no, il doc sostiene che abbia la sindrome da colon irritabile, che però è di origine nervosa
ma qualcuno mi spiega perchè il latte no ma lo yogurt sì?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ho iniziato la cura ieri sera a cena, ho preso 3 compresse  che mi deve fare i miracoli?
> p.s. se dopo 3 o 4 iorni non sto meglio, ci vado dal mio dottor house a infamarlo


Pensavo lo prendessi da più tempo. Cmq se stai male vai anche prima di 3 o 4 giorni. Non è che dobbiam per forza soffrire per star meglio 

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensavo lo prendessi da più tempo. Cmq se stai male vai anche prima di 3 o 4 giorni. Non è che dobbiam per forza soffrire per star meglio
> 
> Buscopann


domani è sabato, anche se lo chiamo al cellulare lui non può far nulla, dovrei andare dalla guardia medica, lunedì invece posso infamarlo personalmente :mrgreen: cosa che preferisco :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no, il doc sostiene che abbia la sindrome da colon irritabile, che però è di origine nervosa
> ma qualcuno mi spiega perchè il latte no ma lo yogurt sì?


è il MISCTERO DEL BIFIDO. Manco i formaggi. Niente di freddo.


... e assolutamente astenersi da qualsivoglia attività inerente al sesso.
Però puoi stare in ginocchio sui ceci.


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è il MISCTERO DEL BIFIDO. Manco i formaggi. Niente di freddo.
> 
> 
> ... e assolutamente astenersi da qualsivoglia attività inerente al sesso.
> Però puoi stare in ginocchio sui ceci.


 ai formaggi posso rinunciare, forse, ma perchè il sesso???? semmai, se mi metto sotto, non ci sono più probabilità che quest'aria esca?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ai formaggi posso rinunciare, forse, ma perchè il sesso???? semmai, se mi metto sotto, non ci sono più probabilità che quest'aria esca?


ahahahahahahahahahahahah.... abboccano sempre tutti... ahahahahahahahah


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahah.... abboccano sempre tutti... ahahahahahahahah


quindi posso mangiare i formaggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> quindi posso mangiare i formaggi?


no, quelli no:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

che ideona, finalmente oltre al mal di testa  per movimentare  la mia vita sessuale potrò dire che ho la gastrite


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ideona, finalmente oltre al mal di testa per movimentare la mia vita sessuale potrò dire che ho la gastrite


no no. Devi dire: caro ho la pancia piena di gas da fermentazione. Un effettone.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Devi dire: caro ho la pancia piena di gas da fermentazione. Un effettone.


Mi si rizza solo a leggerlo. Andate dai vostri mariti. Chissà che trombate stanotte :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Devi dire: caro ho la pancia piena di gas da fermentazione. Un effettone.


ma dai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ho iniziato la cura ieri sera a cena, ho preso 3 compresse  che mi deve fare i miracoli?
> p.s. se dopo 3 o 4 iorni non sto meglio, ci vado dal mio dottor house a infamarlo


Ci vuole tempo comunque, la gastrite non passa così velocemente.


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, quelli no:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi si rizza solo a leggerlo. Andate dai vostri mariti. Chissà che trombate stanotte :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Il mio ha detto che si sacrifica :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> Il mio ha detto che si sacrifica :rotfl:


Si vabbé..ma a te si fa fatica a starti dietro. Pure con la gstrite. E chissà senza. No,no..son troppo vecchio per questi ritmi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si vabbé..ma a te si fa fatica a starti dietro. Pure con la gstrite. E chissà senza. No,no..son troppo vecchio per questi ritmi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


e insomma, inizio a non essere una ragazzina neanche io


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e insomma, inizio a non essere una ragazzina neanche io


Quando tenevi 20 anni bisognava prenne le ferie con te? 

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando tenevi 20 anni bisognava prenne le ferie con te?
> 
> Buscopann


ma magari :rotfl:a 20 anni ero tonta che più tonta non si può  mi sono svegliata a 22 ma il boom l'ho fatto dopo i 24
ormai ne ho 32 e ho quasi raggiunto la pace dei sensi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

*Fate un po' come vi pare*

L'*omeopatia* (dal greco _ὅμοιος_, simile, e _πάθος_, sofferenza) è una controversa pratica della medicina alternativa basata sui principi formulati dal medico tedesco Samuel Hahnemann verso la fine del XVIII secolo.
La validità dell'omeopatia non è mai stata dimostrata mediante esperimenti o ricerche. Gli studi condotti in base ai principi della scienza medica ne hanno viceversa dimostrato l'inefficacia. Il ricorso a prodotti omeopatici è potenzialmente pericoloso per la salute, in quanto spinge i malati ad abbandonare terapie mediche efficaci, con effetti che possono giungere all'invalidità o al decesso[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP].
Alla base vi è l'indimostrato "principio di similitudine del farmaco" (_similia similibus curantur_), concetto privo di fondamento scientifico enunciato dallo stesso Hahnemann, secondo il quale il rimedio appropriato per una determinata malattia sarebbe dato da quella sostanza che, in una persona sana, induce sintomi simili a quelli osservati nella persona malata. Tale sostanza, detta anche "principio omeopatico", una volta individuata viene somministrata al malato in una quantità fortemente diluita; la misura della diluizione è definita dagli omeopati _potenza_.
Allo stato attuale, nessuno studio scientifico pubblicato su riviste mediche di valore riconosciuto ha potuto dimostrare che l'omeopatia presenti, per una qualsiasi malattia, un'efficacia clinica che sia superiore all'effetto placebo. Inoltre, l'omeopatia viene rifiutata dagli scienziati per la sua debolezza teorica (cioè l'incompatibilità dei suoi postulati con le odierne conoscenze chimiche)[SUP][4][/SUP] e per la mancanza di un meccanismo plausibile che ne possa spiegare il funzionamento. Per l'insieme di queste ragioni l'omeopatia è stata definita una pseudoscienza[SUP][5][/SUP].
L'opinione, non dimostrata, degli omeopati, e contraria all'evidenza scientifica in campo chimico, biologico e farmacologico, è che diluizioni maggiori della stessa sostanza non provocherebbero una riduzione dell'effetto farmacologico, bensì un suo ipotetico potenziamento. In realtà le diluizioni usate nell'omeopatia sono tanto alte da rendere il prodotto omeopatico un semplice composto di zucchero[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP].
Secondo l'Organizzazione mondiale della sanità l'omeopatia non è una cura e non apporta alcun beneficio[SUP][8][/SUP].
Il 13 marzo 2003 il Tribunale penale di Catania ha assolto il giornalista Piero Angela dall'accusa di diffamazione per avere sostenuto in una puntata della trasmissione Superquark andata in onda nel 2001 che «l'omeopatia non è una cosa seria. Il rischio di curarsi con tale medicina non convenzionale è molto grande per i pazienti che hanno malattie gravi e soprattutto progressive».[SUP][9][/SUP]


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'*omeopatia* (dal greco _ὅμοιος_, simile, e _πάθος_, sofferenza) è una controversa pratica della medicina alternativa basata sui principi formulati dal medico tedesco Samuel Hahnemann verso la fine del XVIII secolo.
> La validità dell'omeopatia non è mai stata dimostrata mediante esperimenti o ricerche. Gli studi condotti in base ai principi della scienza medica ne hanno viceversa dimostrato l'inefficacia. Il ricorso a prodotti omeopatici è potenzialmente pericoloso per la salute, in quanto spinge i malati ad abbandonare terapie mediche efficaci, con effetti che possono giungere all'invalidità o al decesso[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP].
> Alla base vi è l'indimostrato "principio di similitudine del farmaco" (_similia similibus curantur_), concetto privo di fondamento scientifico enunciato dallo stesso Hahnemann, secondo il quale il rimedio appropriato per una determinata malattia sarebbe dato da quella sostanza che, in una persona sana, induce sintomi simili a quelli osservati nella persona malata. Tale sostanza, detta anche "principio omeopatico", una volta individuata viene somministrata al malato in una quantità fortemente diluita; la misura della diluizione è definita dagli omeopati _potenza_.
> *Allo stato attuale, nessuno studio scientifico pubblicato su riviste mediche di valore riconosciuto ha potuto dimostrare che l'omeopatia presenti, per una qualsiasi malattia, un'efficacia clinica che sia superiore all'effetto placebo*.
> ...


Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann


Vedi che non c'è da discuterne.
Però non ho detto una fesseria.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che non c'è da discuterne.
> Però non ho detto una fesseria.


In che senso non c'è da discuterne? ci sarebbe eccome. Solo che quando controbatti alla presunta truffa dell'omeopatia in modo costruttivo, l'atteggiamento più diffuso è il seguente: "tanto è una scemenza".
Io resto convinto che la tua fonte è Wwikipedia. Per il resto ti consiglio, se tu sei curiosa, di cercare fonti più adeguate. Difficile tu le possa trovare su internet. Nel senso che su internet trovi gli studi clinici se li vuoi cercare. Ma i siti sono spesso solo estremisti (sia in un senso che nell'altro).

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In che senso non c'è da discuterne? ci sarebbe eccome. Solo che quando controbatti alla presunta truffa dell'omeopatia in modo costruttivo, l'atteggiamento più diffuso è il tuo "tanto è una scemenza".
> Io resto convinto che la tua fonte è Wwikipedia. Per il resto ti consiglio, se tu sei curiosa, di cercare fonti meno imparziali. Difficile tu le possa trovare su internet. Nel senso che su internet trovi gli studi clinici se li vuoi cercare. Ma i siti sono spesso solo estremisti (sia in un senso che nell'altro).
> 
> Buscopann


Certo che era Wikipedia! Ho anche lasciato le parole sottolineate.
E' la prima cosa che ho trovato.
In effetti io mi fido di Garattini.
Io uso prevalentemente acqua, anche perché sto sempre bene. 
Se stessi veramente male userei farmaci, non funzionassero penso che prenderei qualunque cosa.
Non sono medico e non ho una formazione scientifica tale da poter andare oltre Wiikipedia.


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che era Wikipedia! Ho anche lasciato le parole sottolineate.
> E' la prima cosa che ho trovato.
> In effetti io mi fido di Garattini.
> Io uso prevalentemente acqua, anche perché sto sempre bene.
> ...


Wikipedia però non è da ritenersi assolutamente attendibile...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Wikipedia però non è da ritenersi assolutamente attendibile...


Meglio dei siti che suggeriscono di bere pipì.:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che era Wikipedia! Ho anche lasciato le parole sottolineate.
> E' la prima cosa che ho trovato.
> *In effetti io mi fido di Garattini*.
> Io uso prevalentemente acqua, anche perché sto sempre bene.
> ...


Garattini è una persona molto intelligente. Ma è il tipico italiano che mette a disposizione la sua intelligenza a chi lo paga più profumatamente 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Garattini è una persona molto intelligente. Ma è il tipico italiano che mette a disposizione la sua intelligenza a chi lo paga più profumatamente
> 
> Buscopann


Sono già abbastanza diffidente e combloddista  cerco di mantenere un minimo di fiducia negli esseri umani.


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio dei siti che suggeriscono di bere pipì.:carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2014)

È vero che riguardo ai farmaci omeopatici ci vorrebbe maggiore informazione.Sono considerati da molti delle semplici sostanze naturali e perciò meno dannose.Si dovrebbe spiegare invece che gli effetti dannosi ci possono essere e soprattutto se assunte con farmaci veri e propri  con i quali possono interagire oppure in quantita eccessive.Ma questo è anche compito del medico di base che dovrebbe fare un anamnesi farmacologica dettagliata...


----------



## Principessa (5 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Wikipedia però non è da ritenersi assolutamente attendibile...


Come no?

E' un'enciclopedia in continua evoluzione.

Prova a scrivere una cazzata e vedi quanto tempo resiste...


----------



## Principessa (5 Aprile 2014)

Su Rai3 stanno dicendo che lo stomaco è a tutti gli effetti un altro cervello...


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

in effetti, sembra che i Dinosauri avessero un secondo cervello periferico in prossimità del bacino...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> È vero che riguardo ai farmaci omeopatici ci vorrebbe maggiore informazione.Sono considerati da molti delle semplici sostanze naturali e perciò meno dannose.Si dovrebbe spiegare invece che gli effetti dannosi ci possono essere e soprattutto se assunte con farmaci veri e propri  con i quali possono interagire oppure in quantita eccessive.Ma questo è anche compito del medico di base che dovrebbe fare un anamnesi farmacologica dettagliata...


anche per la fitoterapia.


----------



## Eratò (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche per la fitoterapia.


In tutti i campi che riguardano le possibilita terapeutiche di oggi.Non c'è sostanza non dannosa, perfino la troppa acqua può far male.La parola "naturale" viene presa sottogamba oggi ...io mi ricordo in guardia medica un anziano che per via del assunzione concomitante di compresse d'aglio e farmaco antiipertensivo teneva la pressione bassissima, una volta è svenuto e quasi quasi si fratturava la testa...assumeva le compresse come se fossero caramelle perché era "roba bona" naturale...Per non parlare poi delle donne incinte che visto che hanno paura dei farmaci ingurgitano qualsi sostanza naturale senza sapere che effetti può avere...tanto è "naturale".


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> In tutti i campi che riguardano le possibilita terapeutiche di oggi.Non c'è sostanza non dannosa, perfino la troppa acqua può far male.La parola "naturale" viene presa sottogamba oggi ...io mi ricordo in guardia medica un anziano che per via del assunzione concomitante di compresse d'aglio e farmaco antiipertensivo teneva la pressione bassissima, una volta è svenuto e quasi quasi si fratturava la testa...assumeva le compresse come se fossero caramelle perché era "roba bona" naturale...


sì come la belladonna il cianuro l'arsenico e qualche altra pinzellacchera:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> il brodo non mi piace, se proprio lo devo magiare lo mangio di verdure, quello di carne è troppo grasso e vederlo che galleggia mi fa rivoltare lo stomaco. inoltre il mio medico sostiene che io non ho la gastrite, ma solo aria associata alla sindrome da colon irritabile, sto prendendo il gasdep, che è un integratore naturale (che costa un botto, tra l'altro), e che è a base di argilla, che dovrebbe assorbire l'aria (tipo carbone ma meno forte


Eri tu a dire che era gastrite 

Allora provo con qualcosa di diverso. Ad esempio con fibre solubili. Fra di questi c'è il curcuma e il peperoncino macinato. Se invece ti piacciono tanto le terre allora ti possiamo mandare al fronte dove potrai mangiare la polvere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mara???
> 
> L'ho scartato, il grasso. Ma tutto sto giovamento non me l'ha dato.
> 
> Magari ad altri fa bene.


Quando detto il testo allora il mio a iPad a volte scrive delle cose pazzesche. E non sempre mi accorgo del problema 

Del resto se il bollito non piace allora si userà qualcos'altro, non è l'unica soluzione. Una delle possibili soluzioni è non mangiare determinate cose. Oppure ingoiare una lumaca viva. Perché quando cerca di sfuggire dalla morte allora ricopre lo stomaco con il muco e protegge così la parete contro l'acido. Sono convinto che questo metodo piacerà a molti


----------



## Buscopann (6 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> È vero che riguardo ai farmaci omeopatici ci vorrebbe maggiore informazione.Sono considerati da molti delle semplici sostanze naturali e perciò meno dannose.Si dovrebbe spiegare invece che gli effetti dannosi ci possono essere e soprattutto se assunte con farmaci veri e propri con i quali possono interagire oppure in quantita eccessive.Ma questo è anche compito del medico di base che dovrebbe fare un anamnesi farmacologica dettagliata...


Il tuo discorso è impeccabile per quello che riguarda prodotti fitoterapici o integratori.
Gli omeopatici invece sono medicinali che non danno nessuna interazione farmacologica e non hanno rischi di sovradosaggio, proprio per via del fatto che non hanno un meccanismo d'azione di tipo farmacologica e il loro effetto non è dose-dipendente.
E' vero invece che alcuni omeopatici possono dare effetti indesiderati, anceh piuttosto importanti. Normalmente non si tratta di prodotti da banco, ma dei rimedi unitari ad alta potenza (200 CH). Gli effetti indesiderati sono dovuti al cosidetto "peggioramento omeopatico", già descritto da Hanemann all'inizio del 1800. Dato che l'omeopatia è una terapia che tende a stimolare il processo di auto-guarigione, all'inizio della terapia il rimedio determina un'accelerazione della risposta dell'organismo con conseguente peggioramento della sintomatologia. Quando si utilizzano rimedi ad alta potenza questi peggioramente sono così intensi da spaventare a volte il paziente (tipico caso le dermatiti curate con Sulfur ad alta diluizione).

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è impeccabile per quello che riguarda prodotti fitoterapici o integratori.
> Gli omeopatici invece sono medicinali che non danno nessuna interazione farmacologica e non hanno rischi di sovradosaggio, proprio per via del fatto che non hanno un meccanismo d'azione di tipo farmacologica e il loro effetto non è dose-dipendente.
> E' vero invece che alcuni omeopatici possono dare effetti indesiderati, anceh piuttosto importanti. Normalmente non si tratta di prodotti da banco, ma dei rimedi unitari ad alta potenza (200 CH). Gli effetti indesiderati sono dovuti al cosidetto "peggioramento omeopatico", già descritto da Hanemann all'inizio del 1800. Dato che l'omeopatia è una terapia che tende a stimolare il processo di auto-guarigione, all'inizio della terapia il rimedio determina un'accelerazione della risposta dell'organismo con conseguente peggioramento della sintomatologia. Quando si utilizzano rimedi ad alta potenza questi peggioramente sono così intensi da spaventare a volte il paziente (tipico caso le dermatiti curate con Sulfur ad alta diluizione).
> 
> Buscopann


Io non ho fatto un corso di medicina non convenzionale(ho preferito il corso di ecografia) e confesso che non mi fido di consigliare l'assunzione di sostanze non sottoposte a prove precliniche e sperimentazioni cliniche.Quello che scrivo qui è frutto della esperienza professionale.Sarai piu preparato nel settore tu, avrai fatto anche un corso sulla medicina non convezionale(e bisogna anche sottolineare che chi consiglia queste sostanze è preferibile che un corso l'abbia fatto).Io, considerando l'infinita di interazioni farmacocinetiche, farmacodinamiche e chimiche, da medico che prescrive farmaci veri e propri tendo a concentrarmi su quelle...Poi bisogna anche considerare la tasca del paziente...tanti prodotti di questo tipo costano tantissimo.Questo è il mio punto di vista.Se posso risolvere il problema in acuto con un farmaco poco costoso, sperimentato e nel periodo di assunzione piu breve possibile preferisco il farmaco....Cosi faccio io.


----------



## Principessa (6 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando detto il testo allora il mio a iPad a volte scrive delle cose pazzesche. E non sempre mi accorgo del problema
> 
> Del resto se il bollito non piace allora si userà qualcos'altro, non è l'unica soluzione. *Una delle possibili soluzioni è non mangiare determinate cose.* Oppure ingoiare una lumaca viva. Perché quando cerca di sfuggire dalla morte allora ricopre lo stomaco con il muco e protegge così la parete contro l'acido. Sono convinto che questo metodo piacerà a molti


Quello lo sto facendo. Seguendo il tuo consiglio di non mangiare pomodoro, sono migliorata molto! 
Per la lumaca posso attrezzarmi, le ho già mangiate (da morte però!)


----------



## Principessa (6 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eri tu a dire che era gastrite
> 
> Allora provo con qualcosa di diverso. Ad esempio con fibre solubili. Fra di questi c'è il *curcuma *e il peperoncino macinato. Se invece ti piacciono tanto le terre allora ti possiamo mandare al fronte dove potrai mangiare la polvere


Ottimo sostituto dello zafferano per cucinare il riso!


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eri tu a dire che era gastrite
> 
> Allora provo con qualcosa di diverso. Ad esempio con fibre solubili. Fra di questi c'è il curcuma e il peperoncino macinato. Se invece ti piacciono tanto le terre allora ti possiamo mandare al fronte dove potrai mangiare la polvere


ehm.. veramente erano i medici dell'ospedale a dirlo


----------



## Simy (7 Aprile 2014)

io con l'omeopatia ci curo l'artrosi del mio cane.
ha avuto ottimi benefici. e non credo che su un cane si possa parlare di effetto placebo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io con l'omeopatia ci curo l'artrosi del mio cane.
> ha avuto ottimi benefici. e non credo che su un cane si possa parlare di effetto placebo


ma l'omeopatia funziona, solo che non è scientificamente approvato e quindi non ha valore scientifico. fino a quando la scienza non si sarà attrezzata a comprendere


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma l'omeopatia funziona, solo che non è scientificamente approvato e quindi non ha valore scientifico. fino a quando la scienza non si sarà attrezzata a comprendere


E cambiando discorso tu che ne pensi delle staminali?
A brescia han bloccato tutto...

Ma dicono che funzionava...la cura...


----------



## Simy (7 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma l'omeopatia funziona, solo che non è scientificamente approvato e quindi non ha valore scientifico. fino a quando la scienza non si sarà attrezzata a comprendere




già


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma l'omeopatia funziona, solo che non è scientificamente approvato e quindi non ha valore scientifico. fino a quando la scienza non si sarà attrezzata a comprendere


Però il valore scientifico ha un suo perchè.
Vediamo un caso che conosco.

Lei va dal medico.
Diagnosi: sinusite.
Cura: farmaco.

La sinusite non passa.
Medico dice, impossibile che farmaco non faccia effetto, allora vai da specialista.

Specialista1: sinusite e altro farmaco per.
Anche sto farmaco non fa niente.

Allora lei torna dal medico.
Lui dice, mi non ghe vedo ciaro, in sta storia, altro specialista.

Altro specialista dice impossibile che con ste cure stai come prima.
E fa altri accertamenti.

Bon, tumore che cresce dietro il naso.

Mio amico medico dice:
Se hai febbre alta, non esiste un casso che non se sbassa con la tachipirina.
Se così avviene, meglio che vai dritto in ospedale.


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però il valore scientifico ha un suo perchè.
> Vediamo un caso che conosco.
> 
> Lei va dal medico.
> ...



Cosi avviene se invece di fare diagnosi di malattia si cura il sintomo.


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Cosi avviene se invece di fare diagnosi di malattia si cura il sintomo.


che però è quello che però viene fatto regolarmente, come hanno fatto con me la settimana scorsa


----------



## zanna (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Cosi avviene se invece di fare diagnosi di malattia si cura il sintomo.


E brava la mia Dottoressa


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> che però è quello che però viene fatto regolarmente, come hanno fatto con me la settimana scorsa


Al pronto soccorso devono tamponare l'episodio...difficile che gliene freghi qualcosa di quello che è a monte.


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> che però è quello che però viene fatto regolarmente, come hanno fatto con me la settimana scorsa


Non mi piace criticare i colleghi.Il tuo medico ti ha visitato, ti conosce e ti ha fatto l'anamnesi.Fatto sta che prima di attribuire una serie di sintomi a cause psicosomatiche bisogna escludere eventuali cause organiche.


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non mi piace criticare i colleghi.Il tuo medico ti ha visitato, ti conosce e ti ha fatto l'anamnesi.Fatto sta che prima di attribuire una serie di sintomi a cause psicosomatiche bisogna escludere eventuali cause organiche.


ma all'ospedale mi hanno prescritto una visita ginecologica perchè avevo dolore al basso ventre... tra l'altro i due gastroenterologi non era convinti che fosse gastrite, ma non mi hanno detto niente


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Al pronto soccorso devono tamponare l'episodio...difficile che gliene freghi qualcosa di quello che è a monte.


ah beh, se è per questo a una signora non le dissero neanche che aveva una macchia in un polmone (che poi si scoprì essere un tumore), perchè loro dovevano verficare solo le fratture


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Al pronto soccorso devono tamponare l'episodio...difficile che gliene freghi qualcosa di quello che è a monte.


A seconda della gravità del caso e al codice attribuito possono decidere l'osservazione oppure l'eventuale ricovero per approfondimenti diagnostici.E nei tempi che corrono credimi che gli interessa molto non trovarsi in mezzo ai guai...


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> A seconda della gravità del caso e al codice attribuito possono decidere l'osservazione oppure l'eventuale ricovero per approfondimenti diagnostici.E nei tempi che corrono credimi che gli interessa molto non trovarsi in mezzo ai guai...


lo so che lo fanno per pararsi il culo, fatto sta che ti fanno fare decine di esami inutili con questo principio


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma all'ospedale mi hanno prescritto una visita ginecologica perchè avevo dolore al basso ventre... tra l'altro i due gastroenterologi non era convinti che fosse gastrite, ma non mi hanno detto niente


Io avrei prima chiesto una consulenza ginecologica e poi avrei valutato per una gastroscopia...non si puo infatti fare diagnosi di gastrite e neanche la si puo escludere senza gastroscopia.


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> lo so che lo fanno per pararsi il culo, fatto sta che ti fanno fare decine di esami inutili con questo principio


Il problema oggi è che tra i vari medici, quelli del pronto soccorso, gli specialisti, la guardia medica e anche i medici di base manca la comunicazione...non ci vuole niente ad alzare la cornetta del telefono e fareuna chiamata per consultarsi.E cosi il paziente diventa una specie di pallone che viene scaricato da una parte al altra...Basterebbe la cartella clinica informatizzata per risolvere alcuni problemi ma per via della privacy non hanno ancora deciso di renderla reale


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> A seconda della gravità del caso e al codice attribuito possono decidere l'osservazione oppure l'eventuale ricovero per approfondimenti diagnostici.E nei tempi che corrono credimi che gli interessa molto non trovarsi in mezzo ai guai...


Certo, i tempi che corrono sono quelli che sono...ma dipende sempre dai medici che trovi e anche dagli orari e dalla durata del turno che sta facendo chi è di guardia.
Non dovrebbe essere così, ma è così...


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, i tempi che corrono sono quelli che sono...ma dipende sempre dai medici che trovi e anche dagli orari e dalla durata del turno che sta facendo chi è di guardia.
> Non dovrebbe essere così, ma è così...


Se funzionasse il territorio e l'assistenza primaria i pronto soccorso sarebbero meno affollati e i medici lavorerebbero anche meglio.Po ovviamente ci sono anche quelli che sembra che ti facciano un favore solo a parlarti...


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Se funzionasse il territorio e l'assistenza primaria i pronto soccorso sarebbero meno affollati e i medici lavorerebbero anche meglio.Po ovviamente ci sono anche quelli che sembra che ti facciano un favore solo a parlarti...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo, la mia non voleva essere una critica negativa, ma una constatazione.
Del resto anche gli ospedali sono soggetti (forse più di tutti) a una ferrea burocrazia e orari spaventosi...e la gente invece di andare dal proprio medico va al pronto soccorso quando non c'è assolutamente bisogno.
E poi ti arrivano rispostacce...è un circolo vizioso!


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo, la mia non voleva essere una critica negativa, ma una constatazione.
> Del resto anche gli ospedali sono soggetti (forse più di tutti) a una ferrea burocrazia e orari spaventosi...e la gente invece di andare dal proprio medico va al pronto soccorso quando non c'è assolutamente bisogno.
> E poi ti arrivano rispostacce...è un circolo vizioso!


Ti ho capita ed hai ragione.E non t'immagini le rispostacce tra pronti soccorso e medici curanti
oppure tra ps e guardia medica o 118!:singleeye:Ma quando arrivano gli avvisi di garanzia si calmano tutti...


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E brava la mia Dottoressa



:bacissimo: Ti sei salvato...niente arsenico nella flebo per te.....:rotfl:


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io avrei prima chiesto una consulenza ginecologica e poi avrei valutato per una gastroscopia...non si puo infatti fare diagnosi di gastrite e neanche la si puo escludere senza gastroscopia.


perdonami, ma io ho la pancia così gonfia che mi è saltato il bottone dei pantaloni e te mi mandi dal ginecologo? ma che senso ha?


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, i tempi che corrono sono quelli che sono...ma dipende sempre dai medici che trovi e anche dagli orari e dalla durata del turno che sta facendo chi è di guardia.
> Non dovrebbe essere così, ma è così...


alle 23 il codice verde chiude e loro ti mandano via


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> perdonami, ma io ho la pancia così gonfia che mi è saltato il bottone dei pantaloni e te mi mandi dal ginecologo? ma che senso ha?


rannicchiatri in posizione fetale e chiedi scusa ai circondanti. 
vedi che esce l aria.
poi. non penso nessuno ti stia mandando da nessuna parte.


----------



## birba (7 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> rannicchiatri in posizione fetale e chiedi scusa ai circondanti.
> vedi che esce l aria.
> poi. non penso nessuno ti stia mandando da nessuna parte.


è una settimana che ci provo  ma niente o quasi


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è una settimana che ci provo  ma niente o quasi


la cacca la fai regolare?


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> perdonami, ma io ho la pancia così gonfia che mi è saltato il bottone dei pantaloni e te mi mandi dal ginecologo? ma che senso ha?


Io non ti mando da nessuna parte...!Ma visto che 
lamentavi dolori al basso ventre e da quello che ho 
capito anche particolarmente intensi non ci voleva niente
a chiedere una consulenza ginecologica stesso mentre
eri al PS....cosi almeno escludevi un 'eventuale patologia ginecologica.
Io non mi permetterei mai di consigliarti niente perche
il tuo medico ce l'hai.Qui si esprimono solo visioni personali
e nient'altro.Cmq se è cosi che ti senti e non hai visto miglioramento
forse dal tuo medico dovresti tornare.Fai più movimento fisico
che aiuta la motilita intestinale e quindi aiuta a sgonfiarsi...


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> rannicchiatri in posizione fetale e chiedi scusa ai circondanti.
> vedi che esce l aria.
> poi. non penso nessuno ti stia mandando da nessuna parte.


è un consiglio per svuotare il pronto soccorso ?:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un consiglio per svuotare il pronto soccorso ?:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E cambiando discorso tu che ne pensi delle staminali?
> A brescia han bloccato tutto...
> 
> Ma dicono che funzionava...la cura...


le staminali hanno capacità straordinarie e con le stampanti 3D si possono ricostruire tessuti di quasi ogni genere. Io sono convinto che questo accanimento contro la scienza deve finire. Da un lato abbiamo la scienza cieca che non si interessa, perché non "interessa" gli sponsor. Da un altro lato abbiamo la scienza che ha di fatto scoperto cose interessanti, e si blocca.

Ora.

Sono favorevole a mettere alla gogna "eterna" lo scienziato che ha inventato la buccia di pomodoro che nasconde il grado di marcio all'interno del frutto. Chi si inventa una cosa del genere lo fa solo per truffare noi. E quindi gli farei mangiare 50 casse di pomodori marci tutti gli anni perché si ricordi bene il sapore che io compro tutte le volte, alla mia insaputa con soldi che valgono qualcosa, mica noccioline!

Gli altri invece lasciamo li fare! Ci sono sviluppi scientifici che se non li facciamo sviluppare noi, lo faranno altri. Non per motivi falsamente morali, ma perché serve realmente e noi non dobbiamo fermarci alle novità. Se no, si torna alla terra piatta e alle candeline. Proporrei che ognuno contario alla ricerca sugli staminali metta via per un mese intero tutte le utilità con quali vive. Telefoni, TV, corrente, computer, radio, giornali, libri, penne e matite, macchine e bicicletta, e che vada a piedi a fare la spesa, senza soldi, ma a baratto. E poi vorrei sentire nuovamente la sua opinione sulle invenzioni e scoperte e loro utilità.

Perché è facile fare il frocio con il culo degli altri


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> le staminali hanno capacità straordinarie e con le stampanti 3D si possono ricostruire tessuti di quasi ogni genere. Io sono convinto che questo accanimento contro la scienza deve finire. Da un lato abbiamo la scienza cieca che non si interessa, perché non "interessa" gli sponsor. Da un altro lato abbiamo la scienza che ha di fatto scoperto cose interessanti, e si blocca.
> 
> Ora.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> perdonami, ma io ho la pancia così gonfia che mi è saltato il bottone dei pantaloni e te mi mandi dal ginecologo? ma che senso ha?



Io non sono medico e capisco pochissimo se non per la patologia di mia figlia, ma una mia cara amica che aveva la pancia gonfia aveva proprio un problema ginecologico. 

Grave.

Spero e sono certa non sia il tuo caso, ma un controllo serve sempre.

Mia figlia che ha avuto altri problemi soffre di aderenze intestinali che e procurano dolori lancinanti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> perdonami, ma io ho la pancia così gonfia che mi è saltato il bottone dei pantaloni e te mi mandi dal ginecologo? ma che senso ha?


penso che sei incinta


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io non ti mando da nessuna parte...!Ma visto che
> lamentavi dolori al basso ventre e da quello che ho
> capito anche particolarmente intensi non ci voleva niente
> a chiedere una consulenza ginecologica stesso mentre
> ...


era un "te" generale, non mi riferivo a te  però scusa, io sono arrivata al pronto soccorso con l'addome gonfio, tanto che ho fatto saltare il bottone ad un paio di pantaloni un po' grandi, quando mi hanno fatto la palpazione all'addome avevo dolore alla fossa iliaca sinistra (ce l'ho tutt'ora se premo), per quale motivo dovrei andare dal ginecologo? 
il medico del PS del ginecologo non ha proprio parlato, per lui era gastrite, ma visto che alle 23 il codice verde chiude, mi ha mandata a casa e mi ha fatta tornare il giorno dopo in gastroenterologia, è stato il gastroenterologo che, poco convinto della gastrite, mi ha mandato dal ginecologo
io il movimento fisico lo faccio, vado in palestra, questa settimana non sono riuscita ad andarci perchè le fitte che ho ancora me lo impediscono, però già ieri stavo meglio, oggi mi sembra di stare ancora meglio di ieri


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> la cacca la fai regolare?


sì, quella sì


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> penso che sei incinta


non sono incinta


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non sono medico e capisco pochissimo se non per la patologia di mia figlia, ma una mia cara amica che aveva la pancia gonfia aveva proprio un problema ginecologico.
> 
> Grave.
> 
> ...


i due gastroenterologi che mi hanno fatto venti minuti di ecografia, mi hanno impiastricciata tutta con quel cavolo di gel, da sotto al reggiseno fino all'inguine, mi hanno anche fatta girare, tanto che c'ero, per guardarmi i reni, credo (e spero) che se ci fosse stato qualcosa di serio l'abbiano visto


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> era un "te" generale, non mi riferivo a te  però scusa, io sono arrivata al pronto soccorso con l'addome gonfio, tanto che ho fatto saltare il bottone ad un paio di pantaloni un po' grandi, quando mi hanno fatto la palpazione all'addome avevo dolore alla fossa iliaca sinistra (ce l'ho tutt'ora se premo), per quale motivo dovrei andare dal ginecologo?
> il medico del PS del ginecologo non ha proprio parlato, per lui era gastrite, ma visto che alle 23 il codice verde chiude, mi ha mandata a casa e mi ha fatta tornare il giorno dopo in gastroenterologia, è stato il gastroenterologo che, poco convinto della gastrite, mi ha mandato dal ginecologo
> io il movimento fisico lo faccio, vado in palestra, questa settimana non sono riuscita ad andarci perchè le fitte che ho ancora me lo impediscono, però già ieri stavo meglio, oggi mi sembra di stare ancora meglio di ieri



io non mi metterò a parlare  di obiettivita addominale 
su internet perche non ha nessun senso e sarebbe inutile.Quello che ti posso
dire e che se la sintomatologia continua dovresti tornare dal tuo medico..
solo questo.fidati del tuo medico che ti conosce .In bocca al lupo!


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> io non mi metterò a parlare  di obiettivita addominale
> su internet perche non ha nessun senso e sarebbe inutile.Quello che ti posso
> dire e che se la sintomatologia continua dovresti tornare dal tuo medico..
> solo questo.fidati del tuo medico che ti conosce .In bocca al lupo!


è che non ho voglia di farmi un altro pomeriggio di fila  a poi so già che se lo chiamassi dopo neanche una settimana, mi infamerebbe :rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è che non ho voglia di farmi un altro pomeriggio di fila  a poi so già che se lo chiamassi dopo neanche una settimana, mi infamerebbe :rotfl:


Ma non puoi cambiare medico???

Io pure quando vivevo a Roma dovevo aspettare minimo un'ora e mezza, da quando vivo in provincia ho cambiato medico e aspetto al massimo 5 minuti perchè da lei ci si va per appuntamento. Si chiama la segretaria dello studio medico, di solito si fissa per il giorno dopo, non sempre c'è posto per il giorno stesso. Ma così è più comodo per tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> perdonami, ma io ho la pancia così gonfia che mi è saltato il bottone dei pantaloni e te mi mandi dal ginecologo? ma che senso ha?


non era mica del tutto sbagliato, l'origine dell'infiammazione poteva essere pure ginecologica.


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non puoi cambiare medico???
> 
> Io pure quando vivevo a Roma dovevo aspettare minimo un'ora e mezza, da quando vivo in provincia ho cambiato medico e aspetto al massimo 5 minuti perchè da lei ci si va per appuntamento. Si chiama la segretaria dello studio medico, di solito si fissa per il giorno dopo, non sempre c'è posto per il giorno stesso. Ma così è più comodo per tutti.


 no! il mio dottor house no  sto cercando di convincere il mio compagno a cambiare dottore e a prendere il mio


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è una settimana che ci provo  ma niente o quasi


mettiti in posizione quasi verticale con i piedi in alto, prova dopo aver tenuto una borsa d'acqua calda(non BOLLENTE, calda) sulla pancia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no! il mio dottor house no  sto cercando di convincere il mio compagno a cambiare dottore e a prendere il mio


l'appendicite l'hai fatta?


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'appendicite l'hai fatta?


no, ma è stata ecografata dai due gastroenterologi


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no, ma è stata ecografata dai due gastroenterologi


... analisi del sangue e delle urine te li hanno fatti?


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... analisi del sangue e delle urine te li hanno fatti?


solo del sangue, ed erano sostanzialmente a posto


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> solo del sangue, ed erano sostanzialmente a posto


bene, allora cerca di fare uscire l'aria ma soprattutto di non crearne ancora, fai una bella dieta in bianco che male non fa, evita di prendere freddo e non indossare capi che premano sull'addome sotto l'ombelico. Fai una prova: mettiti stesa comoda, un cuscino basso sotto la schiena e metti le mani sull'addome sotto l'ombelico, tenendo le gambe piegate, vedi se senti che si rilassa il pancino e se l'intestino si muove. Sei aumentata di peso recentemente?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non sono incinta


lo dicono tutte :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è che non ho voglia di farmi un altro pomeriggio di fila  a poi so già che se lo chiamassi dopo neanche una settimana, mi infamerebbe :rotfl:


Birba ti posso dire una cosa? Non avere pauea di tornare dal tuo medico, di esprimere i tuoi dubbi ed i tuoi timori.Lui è li anche per questo ed è un suo obbligo chiarirti la situazione e visitarti.Poi se tempo non ne hai non andare di lunedi e poi chiamalo e chiedigli un orario.Non sarai né prima né l'ultima...coraggio!


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene, allora cerca di fare uscire l'aria ma soprattutto di non crearne ancora, fai una bella dieta in bianco che male non fa, evita di prendere freddo e non indossare capi che premano sull'addome sotto l'ombelico. Fai una prova: mettiti stesa comoda, un cuscino basso sotto la schiena e metti le mani sull'addome sotto l'ombelico, tenendo le gambe piegate, vedi se senti che si rilassa il pancino e se l'intestino si muove. Sei aumentata di peso recentemente?


le sto provando tutte per far uscire l'aria, qualcosa inizia ad uscire, ma ho ancora l'addome dolorante, sto indossando abiti che mi stavano grandi (sono dimagrita ultimamente) e ora mi stanno precisi  c'ho una panza che mi faccio schifo  e sto facendo praticamente una dieta di verdura


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo dicono tutte :rotfl:


mi hanno raccontato cose da fantascienza, ma se ho avuto da poco il ciclo non dovrei essere incinta, no?


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Birba ti posso dire una cosa? Non avere pauea di tornare dal tuo medico, di esprimere i tuoi dubbi ed i tuoi timori.Lui è li anche per questo ed è un suo obbligo chiarirti la situazione e visitarti.Poi se tempo non ne hai non andare di lunedi e poi chiamalo e chiedigli un orario.Non sarai né prima né l'ultima...coraggio!


ma non ho paura ad andare dal doc, mi ha visto nascere, mi conosce da sempre, quando mi tratta male mi fa morire dal ridere, è che veramente il solo pensiero di perdere un altro pomeriggio mi stressa  io poi solitamente sto sempre bene, stare così mi destabilizza


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma non ho paura ad andare dal doc, mi ha visto nascere, mi conosce da sempre, quando mi tratta male mi fa morire dal ridere, è che veramente il solo pensiero di perdere un altro pomeriggio mi stressa  io poi solitamente sto sempre bene, stare così mi destabilizza


...e come direbbe la Matraini "soffri e non scomodare la fortuna"...cmq riguardo alla visita ginecologica sappi che tutte le donne in età fertile dovrebbero fare il Pap test una volta l'anno .Associa al Pap test la visita gin e l'eco e ti togli il pensiero


----------



## Principessa (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene, allora cerca di fare uscire l'aria ma soprattutto di non crearne ancora, fai una bella dieta in bianco che male non fa, evita di prendere freddo e non indossare capi che premano sull'addome sotto l'ombelico. Fai una prova: mettiti stesa comoda, un cuscino basso sotto la schiena e metti le mani sull'addome sotto l'ombelico, tenendo le gambe piegate, vedi se senti che si rilassa il pancino e se l'intestino si muove. Sei aumentata di peso recentemente?


+... se posso aggiungere, una bell'infuso di semi di finocchio al giorno. 

Le trovi ovunque le bustine, anche al supermercato.


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> +... se posso aggiungere, una bell'infuso di semi di finocchio al giorno.
> 
> Le trovi ovunque le bustine, anche al supermercato.


questa cosa dell'infuso di finocchio l'avevi scritta già da qualche parte e ti ho rubato l'idea già da qualche giorno   ieri mi sono pure mangiata un finocchio intero a cena


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ...e come direbbe la Matraini "soffri e non scomodare la fortuna"...cmq riguardo alla visita ginecologica sappi che tutte le donne in età fertile dovrebbero fare il Pap test una volta l'anno .Associa al Pap test la visita gin e l'eco e ti togli il pensiero


il pap test l'ho fatto a settembre, dal gine ci sarò andata un anno fa abbondante, a sprazzi ma mi controllo


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> questa cosa dell'infuso di finocchio l'avevi scritta già da qualche parte e ti ho rubato l'idea già da qualche giorno   ieri mi sono pure *mangiata un finocchio intero a cena *


no, è diverso. Il finocchio gonfia:unhappy:


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, è diverso. Il finocchio gonfia:unhappy:


 in che senso?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> mi hanno raccontato cose da fantascienza, ma se ho avuto da poco il ciclo non dovrei essere incinta, no?


dai, scherzavo 

eccoti alcune cose per sgonfiare: mangiare regolarmente più fibre (45 grammi) e fra di questi anche piccole dosi di fibre solubili (0.5-1 grammo: poco!). abolire del tutto l'acqua gassata e tutte le bibite a bollicine, compreso il vino frizzante, aperitivi ecc. Ora che arriva il bel tempo, fatti piuttosto dei mojito, frullati a base di frutta e latte. Per le fibre, abituati a mangiare tutti i giorni un po' di insalata (lattuga, gentile, romano, valeriana ecc), minimo 150 grammi. Evita per un po' di tempo pane e pasta, poi riprendi con moderazione. Se non puoi fare a meno di pane, mangia pane e toccialo nell'olio. Evita anche i legumi, salvo lenticchie (che contengono circa 40 grammi di fibre non solubili per ogni 100 grammi).

La dieta ideale e completa è composta da: pane, olio, pomodoro fresco e maturo, cipolla cruda e aglio, insalate lattuga, gentile e valeriana, pecorino e poco vino, acqua dalla fonte più vicina (!), the verde, poco sale e zucchero. Con quella vai molto lontana, costa poco e funziona per tutti. Chi è al 100% vegano, non mangia il formaggio, ma dovrà integrare le proteine, ad esempio con il tofu. Questa dieta ti permette di mangiare tutta la quantità che desideri, non devi frenarti. La composizione assicura che non resta nulla di superfluo e se mangi troppo, lo butti fuori nel giro di poco 

e ... fare tutti i giorni due passi. non conta quanto, ma devi uscire e devi fare un giro. trovati motivi, ma dopo un po' vedrai che la voglia viene da sola. io ci so qualcosa ... infatti non vedo l'ora di uscire


----------



## Principessa (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> questa cosa dell'infuso di finocchio l'avevi scritta già da qualche parte e ti ho rubato l'idea già da qualche giorno   ieri mi sono pure mangiata un finocchio intero a cena


Si beh, non ricordo se l'avevo già scritto a te qualche post fa, può darsi!  Sono talmente rincoglionita!

Con me ha funzionato.

Meglio l'infuso con i semi però! Il finocchio intero è peggio nella tua situazione...


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dai, scherzavo
> 
> eccoti alcune cose per sgonfiare: mangiare regolarmente più fibre (45 grammi) e fra di questi anche piccole dosi di fibre solubili (0.5-1 grammo: poco!). abolire del tutto l'acqua gassata e tutte le bibite a bollicine, compreso il vino frizzante, aperitivi ecc. Ora che arriva il bel tempo, fatti piuttosto dei mojito, frullati a base di frutta e latte. Per le fibre, abituati a mangiare tutti i giorni un po' di insalata (lattuga, gentile, romano, valeriana ecc), minimo 150 grammi. Evita per un po' di tempo pane e pasta, poi riprendi con moderazione. Se non puoi fare a meno di pane, mangia pane e toccialo nell'olio. Evita anche i legumi, salvo lenticchie (che contengono circa 40 grammi di fibre non solubili per ogni 100 grammi).
> 
> ...


le bibite gassate le ho bandite da un pezzo, ci sto proprio male (mannaggia all'età, una volta mangiavo pure i sassi), e pane e pasta sono alimenti che mangio pochissimo (sono l'unica in famiglia), è una settimana che sto mangiando davvero poco e quasi tutta verdura, un po' di risultati ci sono, speriamo che ce ne siano sempre di più 
mi sono appena fatta una ventina di minuti di passeggiata, solo che a quest'ora i negozi sono tutti chiusi


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si beh, non ricordo se l'avevo già scritto a te qualche post fa, può darsi!  Sono talmente rincoglionita!
> 
> Con me ha funzionato.
> 
> Meglio l'infuso con i semi però! Il finocchio intero è peggio nella tua situazione...


ho in casa  il profumo di finocchio, e mi piace molto, credo che continuerò a comprarlo, io poi adoro le tisane, camperei di quelle 
ma perchè il finocchio intero no? cmq nn farà sgonfiare, ma ho fatto litri di pipì :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ho in casa  il profumo di finocchio, e mi piace molto, credo che continuerò a comprarlo, io poi adoro le tisane, camperei di quelle
> ma perchè il finocchio intero no? cmq nn farà sgonfiare, ma ho fatto litri di pipì :mrgreen:


Penso che i semi diano un risultato migliore senza gonfiarti affatto!


----------

